# IJoy Limitless RDTA Plus



## SAVaper (1/5/17)

Anyone has stock of the silver Limitless RDTA Plus?

Thanks


----------



## Lim (2/5/17)

SAVaper said:


> Anyone has stock of the silver Limitless RDTA Plus?
> 
> Thanks


I believe I do have 
http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/ijoy-limitless-plus-rdta/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

